# New Stud Dog!!



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

My Llewellin Setter, Ruger is now avaliable for stud services. He is 6.5 yrs old, FDSB registered, DNA certified, PennHip tested (^90 percentile). Will be money between $300-$500 or possibly a pup(if mom allows it lol). If interested let me know I can email you his pedigree, DNA certificate, PennHip results.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you get feed back on studding your dog? If so I've been wanting to stud My English Springer Spaniel 3yr. and a great bird dog. I'm not trying to push it. I was going to buy a female. I seen that you have advertised your dog and think that It was a great idea to do so!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

do you have any legs completed? any titles? i might be a tough sell without it.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Boy that sure is a great looking dog!! Best of luck to you!!! Hope you find a good match. Keep us posted!


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

My female will most likely be bred to him next summer/fall, so if I dont get anyone else that wants him I will atleast get one set of pups out of him and probably keep 1, 2 of them and sell the rest. Heres the female a couple weeks ago. She is 1.5 years old now. If Ruger isnt the stud I'm thinking about a dog out of PA, lynnhill llewellins. Ill keep you guys on the stud dog situation goes. Oh yeah bird season is closing in!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good looking dogs, are you still having problems with your quail dying?


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks yes i was having problems, i purchased 100 chicks and they all died but two. Those two are still live and doing fine. I bought 30 more mature birds about 2 weeks ago and they are doing fine also. Idk what it was with those birds but they just died. they had fresh water daily and new food every other day. Very wierd. Could them possibly being in the same pen as pheasants be causing the problem???


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

that should not be an issue, do you add anything to your water? (bleach or vinegar) I add 3 tsp bleach to my 3gal waterer. 

what feed do you use? were they day old chicks? did you have a heat source?

for feed i use: 1 part layer mash, 1 part turkey pellets, 1 part cracked corn

and once a week i add 1 cup of grit to the feeding pale mixed in with the above recipe.

quail are much more finicky in the juvenile state than other birds... a quail's whole point in life is to find a way to die.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

They were all about 3 months old when they started to die.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

do you add anything to your water? (bleach or vinegar) I add 3 tsp bleach to my 3gal waterer.

what feed do you use? did you have a heat source?


----------

